# Miami Heat--Road To The Finals Recap Thread



## IbizaXL

*1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

*<center >









Eastern Conference Playoffs
Round 1
Game 6










Miami Heat
(52-30)

vs.









Chicago
(41-41)

Heat lead series (3-2)
*

*Starting Lineups:*


*vs.*


Heat Bench:
Gary Payton
Alonzo Mourning
Antoine Walker
Jason Kapono
Derek Anderson
Wayne Simien
Michael Doleac
Shandon Anderson
Dorell Wright
Earl Barron

*Season Series (Heat 2-1)*
December 13, 2005 (Heat win 100-97)
March 18, 2006 (Heat win 85-84)
April 16, 2006 (Bulls win 117-93)

*Online Radio:*


</center>


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Heat can finish this up in Chicago. Whatever it is they felt in that 4th qt last game, i hope they feel it again for this game. I`m already annoyed with these cockroaches...*cough* I mean*cough* The Bulls.

Our guys need to stick to their game plan from all season, which is attack the basket. We`re not a shooting team. I hope Posey has a good game as well. Hes so inconsistent, same goes to J-Will, we need more from our starting pg.


----------



## DemonaL

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

yeah jwill needs to step up, hes a had a few good ones, but lastnights, he was horrible... posey had a nice nice game, probaly best he ever had, walker stepped it up when wade got hurt, exactly why hes in miami... shaq was better with his fouls, mourning having the same problem, doleac playing garbage, chemistry looks better between payton and wade... haslem did his usual... think we can win at there house? If wades in good shape i say a win, if hes not, its gonna be either or, last shot call game...


----------



## mippo

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Yeah, this is the end of the series. The Bulls made a good run but it's time for the better team to move on.


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

We need production from every starter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*



Gio305 said:


> Heat can finish this up in Chicago. Whatever it is they felt in that 4th qt last game, i hope they feel it again for this game.


Yeah, especially whatever they did defensively. 

We need to keep feeding Shaq early. If he's on, and doesnt pick up early foul trouble, then everything should open up for everyone else like it did in that 4th qtr. 

It would be great if James Posey played the same way he did in game 5. He played very well on both sides of the ball. And JWill needs to play like he did in games 1 and 2. If him and Posey are hitting their 3's this series is over.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

I believe our role players are going to step up. Zo is going to have a monster game and JWILL should show up in this one. *HEAT IN SIX*


----------



## UD40

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*











Let's get it.


----------



## sknydave

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Doleac, please don't let Duhon steal rebounds from you again.


Let's go HEAT!


----------



## BG7

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Bulls are going to win. Why? They went collectively cold as a team in Game 5, which means Hinrich and Gordon will bounce back with good games, and Nocioni will do his usual. The real question is if Duhon, Deng's, and Chandler were able to find a way to get their heads out of their asses. Heat haven't won in Chicago, and tonight won't be the night.


----------



## UD40

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*



sloth said:


> Bulls are going to win. Why? They went collectively cold as a team in Game 5, which means Hinrich and Gordon will bounce back with good games, and Nocioni will do his usual. The real question is if Duhon, Deng's, and Chandler were able to find a way to get their heads out of their asses. Heat haven't won in Chicago, and tonight won't be the night.


Like Gio said over at the Bulls forum, theres a first time for everything/


----------



## mippo

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Before the series, nobody gave the Bulls a chance. There is a reason for that, but the Bulls got a bit lucky with bad calls putting Shaq on the bench which has allowed the Bulls to compete against a Shaq-less Heat team and now everyone thinks the Bulls are better then they actually are. 

Two lucky games where the opposing teams star is on the bench in foul trouble does not make a great team, sorry. I even read a comment from a Bulls poster who hinted that the Heat was a better team without Shaq.... I just feel bad for the city of Chicago because their lucky wins actually gave their fans false hope so now Bulls fans think they actually have a chance to win this series  Oh well, the Bulls will be on vacation in just a few hours. 

Heat will close it out tonight, likely a double-digit win.


----------



## L

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Is wade goin to play? I thought he wasnt.


----------



## UD40

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Nope, Wade is 100% and will play tonight, he said it himself.


----------



## L

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*



UD40 said:


> Nope, Wade is 100% and will play tonight, he said it himself.


okay thanks. because when i watched pti they said he might not.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

We need Toine to step it up agian like last game, be agressive, drive it in


----------



## UD40

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*



> MIAMI -- Heat guard Dwyane Wade made it clear Wednesday there is nothing questionable about his status for tonight's game against the Bulls at the United Center.
> 
> *"I'm going to play," he said. "I plan on playing, and I plan on being effective."*
> 
> A day after requiring an injection to get back for the second half of the 92-78 victory over Chicago that gave his team a 3-2 lead in the best-of-7, opening-round playoff series, Wade was on the AmericanAirlines Arena practice court stroking feathery jumpers.
> 
> The official diagnosis remains a bruised left hip. And while it initially appeared to be something more serious -- with Wade mentioning Tuesday night to an assistant coach that he thought it was a hip pointer -- his ease of movement Wednesday eased his mind.
> 
> Three years ago as a rookie, Wade was so limited by a hip pointer that he could barely walk, let alone play.


http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/40350/20060504/no_question_wade_will_play_tonight/


----------



## mippo

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Ten more minutes!!!!!!


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

lets not be too over-confident. You know how relentless cockroaches are....*cough* i mean this Bulls team :biggrin: 

if push comes to shove, we need to bust out the Raid!!


----------



## -33-

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Keys:

1. Play our game. In the 4th, we moved the ball, attacked the rim, and we got open looks out of it. Our guys are too talented to not be effective when you're constantly getting open looks.

2. No pentration. Keep the Bulls out of the lane. We gotta play good help side D and close out on open shooters alot better (like we did in the 4th). It'll slow their offense and keep our bigs out of foul trouble.

3. Match their intensity. The Bulls expect to win tonight. We have a veteran group that should understand the importance of ending the series tonight, "stepping on their throats while they're down". 


All that being said, we need Shaq to stay out of foul trouble, and have a solid contribution. Toine needs to drive, he can get going by attacking, and it will open things up later for his J. Wade needs to let the game come to him, not force the issue, nobody really knows how effective he can be, but we gotta roll with what he's got, not letting him try to do too much tonight. If we play solid D, and run our offense how it SHOULD be run, we win by 5-10 pts in the United Center. GO HEAT!


----------



## UD40

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

0-9 in the playoffs when we're at the Chi, but nothing last forever. We have to containe Numero 5, 7, and 12 and we have it.

The alarm clock just rang and its time for the Baby Bulls to wake up from their dream.


----------



## UD40

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Two early fouls on Sweetney, and Tyson is in, and he has been in a lot of trouble with Shaq. Get NBDL-All Star warmed up.


----------



## -33-

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

2 fouls on Sweetney, Allen just picked up 1....looking good so far


----------



## -33-

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Wade for 3333333333333333333333333333333 in transition from JWill!


----------



## UD40

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

11-2

Bulls are having a VERY off shooting night, there seems to be a lid on the bucket.


----------



## -33-

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

can't give the Bulls a ton of 2nd chance opportunities.......we're getting lucky their shots aren't dropping


11-2 Heat early


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Could'nt of had a better start, Shaq was agressive, Wade hit a open 3, toine jsut hit a 3..i wouldnt mind seeing Wade shoot the 3 a little more often maybe 1-3 times a game, just as logn as he doesnt eraly force one, we really need him to devolop that shot it would be leathel


----------



## maswe12

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

yup and they are being impatient with their shot selection


----------



## mippo

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Great start for the Heat. I hope we can pick it up and build a nice comfortable lead and keep it throughout the game. Would be nice to rest our starters in the 4th for the next series.


----------



## -33-

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Wade just got Hinrich off his feet on a shot fake from the 3pt line.....that's something new


----------



## -33-

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Shaq dominating early!!!!!!!!!

17-11 Heat


----------



## maswe12

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

This is bad for wade...he could cool down and the leg will stiffen up with him on the bench.


----------



## -33-

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Toine for 33333333333333333333333333333!


----------



## mippo

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Yeah, this Heat team is all business tonight.


----------



## UD40

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

The Heat is definitly on high. Everyone is brining their A game, definitly Shaq. Great game on our part so far.

Ben Gordon: 1/5

We need more of that.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

If you guys saw, that Wade 3 ptr not only got him a 3 pt basket, but it set him up for that play where Shaq threw it out to Wade who was behind hte arch Wade pumpfaked and Hinrech caame out for it and Wade drove it in for a bucket...I think its big that Zo gets a few blocks this game, and we really need him to become a def factor again


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*



maswe12 said:


> This is bad for wade...he could cool down and the leg will stiffen up with him on the bench.


very good point


----------



## -33-

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

GP nice look to Zo


24-12 Heat


----------



## mippo

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Heat by 15 now..........


----------



## -33-

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Toine to GP for 3333333333333333333333333

27-12 Heat


----------



## UD40

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

I'm loving this pass-first mind frame.


----------



## -33-

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Watch our rotations and helpside D tonight...................there's a reason the Bulls aren't hitting shots, they aren't getting open looks anymore......


----------



## mippo

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

We're playing solid D on the other side too, if we keep this up for 48 minutes this could be a really ugly rout.


----------



## -33-

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

We're giving up WAY too many offensive rebounds...those 2nd chance points are things that'll keep Chicago in the game. Gotta box out fellas!

29-19 Heat 
End of 1st


----------



## UD40

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Duhon with the buzzer beat, Heat still up 10.


----------



## maswe12

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Huge shot for the bulls


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

As Duhon released that shot i knew in my head that if he makes it it'll be big, not only cuts it to a 10 pt game but also a confidence booster for the Bulls


----------



## mippo

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Why did Payton drive with 10 seconds left.... Come on we had the last shot of the quarter, that's just a boneheaded mistake.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

SD said it, the offensive rbs killed us, we're concetrating so much on help def that we're forgetting about the rbs..


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*



mippo said:


> Why did Payton drive with 10 seconds left.... Come on we had the last shot of the quarter, that's just a boneheaded mistake.


not a smart shot at all for a vetren


----------



## mippo

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Yeah, shoot at the buzzer and at worst you are down 13. Not only did we not get a shot off because of that, they ran the court and got a 3... That's just a stupid play on Paytons part.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Although our offense didnt do bad when Wade/Shaq just sat out, i wish we gave Toine the ball more to DRIVE in, lets see if one of the two come back in, if not we need to do just that, get Toine the ball and Iso


----------



## -33-

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*



Dwyane Wade said:


> not a smart shot at all for a vetren


 I wouldn't fault him as much for the drive as I would for the pass.....GP gets good looks at the bucket b/c he can overpower little guards (Duhon)...but he's gotta have a sense of time and/or make a better pass. Zo isn't Shaq, you don't have that lob dunk and he had _atleast_ 2 defenders in the area.


----------



## -33-

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Shaq with the hook....31-19 Heat


----------



## -33-

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Air Gordon for 3......31-22

Allen lays it in....31-24

Wade needs to cut out these 3's


----------



## -33-

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Wade leaves it up for Shaq for the slam....33-24

old-school GP with the hook in the lane....35-24

Timeout on the floor


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

GP seems to have found the Fountain of Youth.

only 3 turnovers in 125 minutes in this series


----------



## mippo

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Hinrich driving to the rim and fouled, by his good friend James Posey!! haha I like the TNT announcers.


----------



## maswe12

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Jwills knees seem to really be bothering him...he doesnt look right


----------



## -33-

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Wade hits his 9th point....45-36 Heat


----------



## -33-

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

there you go Toine....keep attacking the rim!


----------



## mippo

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

I really hate how they have been officiating Shaq in this series.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

that was a horrible call on Shaq, hes right, Riley better sub him out b/c ther will be a huge diff when Shaq has 1 foul and when Shaq has 2 fouls, he should sub him out for now, and hope we can either substain this lead going into the half, or get it even larger


----------



## -33-

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Let's finish out the 1st half strong.....don't let Chicago slip back into the game now


----------



## mippo

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Great dunk by Shaq!!! Turnover by Bulls ~


----------



## -33-

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

what a move by Shaq!


Wade's drive and kick to Toine for 33333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333

50-38 Heat


----------



## -33-

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Posey for 3333333333333333333333333333!!!!!!

53-38 Heat

1 minute to play


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Destroy Chicago....DESTROY


----------



## mippo

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Almost a perfect 1st half by Miami.


----------



## mippo

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

I didn't really see the foul on Walker there...


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

It looks like Miami finally found out what makes these cockroaches click...i mean Bulls :biggrin:


----------



## UD40

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

55-41 at the half.

Toine and Skiles jawing a little at the buzzer. Double Tech was issued.

56% from the field in the first.


----------



## MarioChalmers

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

I got the two other games here, but dammit, no Heat game. Oh well, looks like we have a comfortable lead at the half, keep it up baby!


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

We need to continue this, and as you guys can see, Shaq being on the floor has streched out our def like crazy


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Quick Note:

The Nets and Pacers are going down to the wire. but it seems the Nets might take this game and the series


----------



## mippo

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Nets / Pacers... does it matter?


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

So far the Heat has no need for Raid at the moment.









But we might need it later on


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*



mippo said:


> Nets / Pacers... does it matter?


If Nets win, they are our second round opponent (assuming we win this game also)


----------



## maswe12

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Nice half of basketball...3 great quarters in a row which might be the most consistent we've been all year. But the bulls are going to make a run and we need to be ready for it.


----------



## -33-

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

JWill with a ******* shot


Shaq swats Hinrich on the break...Wade pushes and gets fouled by Deng


----------



## mippo

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

You didn't get it... Does it really matter? I think we can handle both teams pretty easily so who cares who we have to play


----------



## mippo

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Jwill is playing pretty badly tonight, he's been a ghost the past few games. I think the Bulls will come out strong in the 2nd half and we have to withstand the initial rush then we'll be fine the rest of the way keeping it up around the 10-15 range, possibly more, for the rest of the game.


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*



mippo said:


> You didn't get it... Does it really matter? I think we can handle both teams pretty easily so who cares who we have to play


oh, i agree....maybe not easily...but we can take either of them. Im not scared of them.


----------



## mippo

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

When you put your head down like that and run into the defender, it shouldn't be a foul on the defender...


----------



## mippo

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Wade with the steal and the dunk!!


----------



## UD40

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

What A hustle play by Wade, he wants this one.


----------



## UD40

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

What A move from the Diesel.


----------



## -33-

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

what the hell was Shaq just doing???? hahahahha what a lay-in


----------



## mippo

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Shaq with a crazy move!! Jwill with the steal and a clear path foul on the Bulls.


----------



## mippo

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

So what happened when they turned the game off? We were up 16 with 2 foul shots coming and the ball, and we come back to a jump ball only up 13... Jwill missed both and they run down and shoot a 3?


----------



## mippo

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Time to put Jwill back on the bench.


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Jason not having a good game


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

hes playing too relaxed. hes not just into it


----------



## -33-

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*



Gio305 said:


> Jason not having a good game


 Payton was doing good in the 1st half...give him some time to run the show


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

i think for right now teh way J Dubb's playin where better w/ GP on teh court..


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

funny how somehow GP is the one doing well and Jason playing like ****. he couldnt even convert on a free throw.


----------



## mippo

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

I really hate when they turn the game off to show another game when stuff isn't even happening. I'd really like to know how we were up 16 with 2 foul shots and the ball and end up down 13 losing the ball... Then another Jwill turnover which leads to a layup. How is Jwill playing so badly?


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

so far from the replays that Ive seen, that was a clean block by Haslem


----------



## -33-

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*



Gio305 said:


> so far from the replays that Ive seen, that was a clean block by Haslem


 clean block, but some body contact....not enough to fall down and slam yourself into the basketpadding, but there was contact....


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Heat playing the team it should be. with composure. any little run the Cockroaches try to make, we answer back.


----------



## myst

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

It was pretty clearly a foul on Halsem. But one bad call doesn't decide if the game has been officiated bad like all of the Bulls fans think. I would hope for only one bad call per game.


----------



## mippo

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Those kinds of shots that Wade just hit are really daggers for a team. You play great defense and then Wade hits a shot like that.. Heat up 14... Let's keep it up.


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*



myst said:


> It was pretty clearly a foul on Halsem. But one bad call doesn't decide if the game has been officiated bad like all of the Bulls fans think. I would hope for only one bad call per game.


i hate to come back to this, but considering how we got royaly **** ed in game 4, i dont care

karma


----------



## -33-

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Gary just shut up and play...............idiot


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Gary got hit with a tech, i wouldnt be surprised if Stu Jackson upgraded it to Flagarnt 2, a fine, and 1 game suspension.


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

I really like the way we are playing. We are firing on all cylinders outside of Jason Williams


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

the Cockroaches are beginning to attack the rim more. time for the minister of defense


----------



## -33-

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

12 minutes of good basketball from a 1st round victory....

Heat 84-69


----------



## mippo

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Didn't play as well that quarter but we still won the quarter and extended the lead another point to 15 heading into the 4th. As a bonus, we get the ball first in the 4th quarter as well. 

12 minutes left.... !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maswe12

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Hopefully we close it out now....

I hope this series helped us pick up our focus on defense. For everything thats happened so far...I think we are a stronger team after this series than we were before it


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

I dont want the Bulls ending this on a run. Lets have a good feeling with a full game of tough d heading into the Nets series


----------



## -33-

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Toine drives and scores....86-69

Air Gordon misses the 3, DA boards it...

Payton to Posey, off on the 3...


----------



## maswe12

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Bulls have looked out of gas for the past game and a half....probably will have one more run. Even with their youth, no team could keep up the intensity they brought the first 4 games.


----------



## -33-

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Gordon misses the 16 footer...

Toine misses the 3 off the side of the backboard....WOW!


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*



maswe12 said:


> Hopefully we close it out now....
> 
> I hope this series helped us pick up our focus on defense. For everything thats happened so far...I think we are a stronger team after this series than we were before it


this series has kept our team on their toes.


----------



## -33-

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Nocioni drives and scores....86-71 

Posey from Shaq for 3333333333333333333333............89-71 (10:00 left)

Hinrich matches the 3.......89-74


----------



## -33-

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Toine misses the long 3....

Nocioni drives, fouled by Shaq (3rd)...

Timeout 8:55 left, Heat by 15


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

If you guys noticed, first 5 games of this sereies the Bulls would not buy any of Wade's pumpfakes, and now Wade's has knocked down a few, and they've jumped, that is why it is big for Wade to be consistant and make those jumpers. Good to see Haslem run out on the three pt line and deflect that shot at the end of hte third qtr, thats what teams w/ Good D do, and if you've noticed you'll see Rasheed Wallace for the pistons do that all the time, and it is big, i remember a few yrs ago, either TNT or Espn were talking about the percentage chances of making a shot w/ a hand in the face and wide open are ovibously far apart, taht is why it is imp to come out on thos open looks, b/c not only less chances for the offensive team to make it but it also gets in their head that this def is quick and agressive so the next time he shoots, it'll be on his mind, and he'll hesitate


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Shaq with 3rd foul, bring in Zo to to keep the D early and set the tone.


----------



## maswe12

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*



Gio305 said:


> this series has kept our team on their toes.


Yup...i really think it made the team stronger and more prepared for a series with the nets. we'll have a new set of challenges with VC...but I even with their big 3...I dont think NJ has the speed and athletecism of this bulls team...hopefully this prepares us well.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

idk bout bringing Zo in right now b/c he hasnt been teh same this series althoguh he has changed some shots tongiht, Riley has to put Wade in very soon, i know hes played a lot but if teh bulls make a run it'll be with in the next few min, these next few min will be key


----------



## -33-

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*



maswe12 said:


> Yup...i really think it made the team stronger and more prepared for a series with the nets. we'll have a new set of challenges with VC...but I even with their big 3...I dont think NJ has the speed and athletecism of this bulls team...hopefully this prepares us well.



definitely....this was a good test and preparation for the Nets, b/c both Chicago and NJ have a great group on the perimeter. Hopefully our newly found solid perimeter defense carries with us to the 2nd round*.


----------



## -33-

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Gordon flips it in over Shaq......89-77

Wade great lob pass to Shaq, fouled and the basket!...and the FT! 92-77


----------



## maswe12

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

dont need wade taking charges now....


----------



## -33-

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Gordon misses the floater, boarded by Shaq...


Posey misses the corner 3...

Wade takes the charge on Nocioni....Heat ball!


----------



## -33-

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

nice hustle by Shaq to keep the possession! that's what i like to see!


----------



## -33-

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

GP turns it over in the corner....

Hinrich hits, 92-79...

Toine the oop to Shaq! 94-79

Hinrich drives fouled and scores....what a play by Kirk....94-82


----------



## mippo

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

That was a weird foul call on Hinrich... He like stops and elbows the defender behind him and gets the call... 

Wade for 3!!!!!!!


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

The Chicago cockroaches refuse to lay down. time to bust out the Raid starting with Zo. we need some nastiness in D


----------



## -33-

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Shaq kicks out to Wade for the 33333333333333333333333333333333333333333

97-82


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

that charge drawn by Wade was an extremely smart basketball play, but im not sure how smart is was physically considering his hip


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Wade 3, now watch next time, taht is a big bucket for him ovbiously like ive been saying, if Wade gets anotehr look at a 3 in this game, he'll pumpfake, drive and probably get hte bucket, unless is he WIDE open from three, but we know one thing, they bulls will run out on that shot next time


----------



## myst

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Why not put Zo in with Shaq now? Get Zo some minutes and keep Shaq in because he is dominating.


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Wade lately has been shooting those 3`s. im impressed. hes actually made a few of them.


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*



myst said:


> Why not put Zo in with Shaq now? Get Zo some minutes and keep Shaq in because he is dominating.


sounds good to me

that will completely obliterate whatever the cockroaches have on the post


----------



## -33-

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*



myst said:


> Why not put Zo in with Shaq now? Get Zo some minutes and keep Shaq in because he is dominating.



Let's put it away first.....get the lead up and put in Zo, J-Dub, etc. to get those guys going....

I'd like to see something like

Zo-Simien-SA-DA-JW to end the game


----------



## -33-

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Nocioni for 3....97-85

Shaq misses, Nocioni boards it...

Gordon lays it in, and the foul by Wade (4th)....97-88

Under 5 minutes left


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Posey got fouled, but it worked out better anyway since Haslem got an and 1


----------



## -33-

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDONIIIIIIISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

AND 1!

100-88 Heat


----------



## -33-

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Udon boards the Hinrich miss....and hits the elbow jumper 

Posey steals the inbound....104-88

Gordon fouled by Wade (5th)...misses both


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

so the cockroaches still have some fight in them, eh? Haslem with the put-back and nice jumper, Posey with the steal and the score... lead back up to 16


----------



## -33-

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Shaq called for the travel...

Hinrich misses the layup....Bulls packing it in

Payton misses the 3, boards it, and gets the oop to Shaq....106-88


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

I guess that game answered the "Miami can't win in Chicago" argument. How about the gritty play of James Posey tonight? Very impressive.:clap:


----------



## myst

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Shaq just said. BRING ON THE NETS


----------



## -33-

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

GP gets a hand on the pass, kept alive by Wade....

offensive foul on the Heat, timeout


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

did dwade just foul out on that.....lol, well at least the game is over


----------



## UD40

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

20/20 game for Shaq.

Amazing.


----------



## myst

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*



Shaq_Diesel said:


> Let's put it away first.....get the lead up and put in Zo, J-Dub, etc. to get those guys going....
> 
> I'd like to see something like
> 
> Zo-Simien-SA-DA-JW to end the game


I'm not talking about garbage time. If you remember Zo is our back up Center. It's not like we are losing much by putting Zo in for Haslem or Walker. Zo needs the minutes.


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*



UD40 said:


> 20/20 game for Shaq.
> 
> Amazing.


Shaq on top of his game tonight


----------



## mippo

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Yeah the Heat played just like I expected, a quick start and maintained a double digit lead throughout, cruising to victory in the end.


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*



myst said:


> Shaq just said. BRING ON THE NETS


yeah baby! :banana: 

watch out NJ, we`re comin`


----------



## -33-

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Pargo for his usual late game 3........106-91

20 Second Timeout Heat


----------



## -33-

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Hack a Shaq time!


Shaq knocks down #1 (107-91)
and #2! (108-91)


----------



## -33-

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Pargo fires, Posey grabs it...

Udon toooooooo many steps

Under 2 minutes remaining...


----------



## -33-

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Piatkowski misses the 3, Udon boards it...

JWill to Udon for the elbow jumper....110-91

Toine boards the miss....

Posey nice look but too low for GP...


----------



## -33-

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Pargo fouled by JW on the perimeter...makes 2/3, grabs the board and hits the 3...5 points on the possession (110-96)

Posey hits ANOTHER 33333333333333333333333333333 (#5)

FINAL SCORE
Miami 113
Bulls 96


----------



## UD40

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

*1*-9

Here we come Jersey......


----------



## maswe12

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

best game of the year so far....

3-0 in games with 1 day off...0-2 in games with more than that... Interesting results for an old team.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

*Heat in six* I got that prediction on target. I also said the role players will perform and they did. James Posey shedded some passivity tonight and was active on the floor. *Shaq is my POTG with 30pts / 20rebs. Shame on Scottie Pippen for saying that Shaq doesnot have it anymore. When the game is called right Shaq delivers. :clap: :clap: *


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*



REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> *Heat in six* I got that prediction on target. I also said the role players will perform and they did. James Posey shedded some passivity tonight and was active on the floor. *Shaq is my POTG with 30pts / 20rebs. Shame on Scottie Pippen for saying that Shaq doesnot have it anymore. When the game is called right Shaq delivers. :clap: :clap: *


**** pippen. he can now drown in his own sorrow


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

good game, we really needed to close this out just b/c who knows anything can happen in game 7, as we saw last year, but anyways, Nice play from Shaq, it was a domino effect with him playing nice everyone else played nice, We need Wade's jumper to drop like this. My Props to the Chicago Bulls, their a great team, they got a very bright future


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*



maswe12 said:


> best game of the year so far....
> 
> 3-0 in games with 1 day off...0-2 in games with more than that... Interesting results for an old team.


very interesting footnote..


----------



## BullsAttitude

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Just wanted to say congrats. The better team won the series and I kinda felt the Heat would win in 6 games. 

I'm just hoping NBA fans are going to realize from this series that the Bulls are not the "lowly Bulls" anymore. To make the playoffs after trading our main guy in the middle and shaking up our team shows the heart of this team and the never die attitude.

We have a guarenteed top 5 pick (probably 3 or better) and our own pick at 16 plus ton of free agent money to use for this offseason or next. Add that to our core that has been in the league 3 years or less (Hinrich, Nocioni, Deng, and Gordon) .

Posey, Walker, and Payton will have to play like they did tonight to get by Detroit. Williams will have to pick it up. I feel you will beat New Jersey, Kidd is streaky and they have no real bench or inside presence.

Good luck in the playoffs and congrats again.


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*



BullsAttitude said:


> Just wanted to say congrats. The better team won the series and I kinda felt the Heat would win in 6 games.
> 
> I'm just hoping NBA fans are going to realize from this series that the Bulls are not the "lowly Bulls" anymore. To make the playoffs after trading our main guy in the middle and shaking up our team shows the heart of this team and the never die attitude.
> 
> We have a guarenteed top 5 pick (probably 3 or better) and our own pick at 16 plus ton of free agent money to use for this offseason or next. Add that to our core that has been in the league 3 years or less (Hinrich, Nocioni, Deng, and Gordon) .
> 
> Posey, Walker, and Payton will have to play like they did tonight to get by Detroit. Williams will have to pick it up. I feel you will beat New Jersey, Kidd is streaky and they have no real bench or inside presence.
> 
> Good luck in the playoffs and congrats again.


thanks for showing class. Like i said before this series began, if the Bulls make the right moves, they can contend next season or in a couple of seasons. One thing i admire of this Bulls team is their heart, will, determination and hustle. Ive been saying that all season. Good luck to you guys next season


----------



## -33-

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*



BullsAttitude said:


> Just wanted to say congrats. The better team won the series and I kinda felt the Heat would win in 6 games.
> 
> I'm just hoping NBA fans are going to realize from this series that the Bulls are not the "lowly Bulls" anymore. To make the playoffs after trading our main guy in the middle and shaking up our team shows the heart of this team and the never die attitude.
> 
> We have a guarenteed top 5 pick (probably 3 or better) and our own pick at 16 plus ton of free agent money to use for this offseason or next. Add that to our core that has been in the league 3 years or less (Hinrich, Nocioni, Deng, and Gordon) .
> 
> Posey, Walker, and Payton will have to play like they did tonight to get by Detroit. Williams will have to pick it up. I feel you will beat New Jersey, Kidd is streaky and they have no real bench or inside presence.
> 
> Good luck in the playoffs and congrats again.


Agreed...I made a simular post on the Bulls forum. Lots of respect to the Bulls for a great battle


----------



## blh5387

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

WOOT!!! SHAQ DADDY, he owns!!!!! 30/20/5, 2 blocks, what a performance. 3/4 of a Wade is better than no Wade at all, Haslem had a HUGE game, Posey too, Walker hung in there for a solid performance, Payton did a nice job... J Will... uncharacteristically bad game, but he'll recover. NJ, Here we come! :biggrin:


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*



PowerWoofer said:


> If Detroit doesn't destroy Miami in the ECF, I'll be even more pissed off at the Bulls for motivating the Heat. Man, I hated Gilbert Arenas, Larry Hughes and Antawn Jamison last year after Washington beat us, now I hate Shaq, Wade, Payton, Walker, Haslem, JWill, Posey, etc. The list goes on for a mile. I can't stand these ***holes. I hate them all and I hope Detroit stomps all over them in the ECF. They have to get through Detroit to get to the Finals, and that ain't happenin'. lol
> 
> Good luck next time Miami. Oh wait, there won't be a next time. This team was meant to win this year, and by next year half the guys on that team will probably be gone or worn out. I hope you guys get killed by Detroit. I have no sympathy whatsoever for you guys. I hate the Heat now more than ever before.


Can you believe the pugnacious attitude of this guy?


----------



## DBurks2818

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Embrace the hate. It's the best kind of motivation.


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*



REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> Can you believe the pugnacious attitude of this guy?


i guess he cant take loses like a man. oh well. not every Bulls fan is like him, im glad.


----------



## BullsAttitude

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*



REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> Can you believe the pugnacious attitude of this guy?



Don't mind him, he complains about the Bulls after every loss. 

Some Bulls fans can't really speak when they are frustrated. I had frustration tonight but I still realize Miami is a team built with talented veterans that have playoff experience. This team is trying to win an NBA Championship and they have to do it within the next 2 years.

Last year, I was frustrated and felt we should have beat Washington in the 1st round. This year, I was realistic and I was proud of how the Bulls played in the all the games. I still feel Detroit is the favorite in the East but if Posey, Walker, Williams and Payton contribute like they did this series, then you can beat Detroit, they are not unbeatable. Like I said before, Congrats and who knows were we might meet next year, I guarentee you it won't be the first round again!


----------



## maswe12

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Anyone know what happened with Zo and chris harris from the Bears? Apparently they were exchanging some words and they kicked Harris out?


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*



> *Shaq Goes on the Attack, Heat Eliminate Bulls*
> 
> CHICAGO, May 4 (Ticker) -- Shaquille O'Neal showed up to show the Chicago Bulls the door.
> 
> O'Neal turned back the clock when he used to dominate on a nightly basis as the Miami Heat coasted into the Eastern Conference semifinals with a 113-96 victory over the Bulls in Game 6 of their first-round series.
> 
> NBA TV highlights from
> Heat-Bulls: Play
> A three-time NBA Finals MVP, the 7-1, 325-pound O'Neal finished with 30 points and 20 rebounds in his best game of the series for the second-seeded Heat.
> 
> Unlike Games 3 and 4 here when he battled foul trouble and combined for just 24 points and 12 rebounds, O'Neal had no trouble staying on the court Wednesday. The Bulls had no answers and were eliminated in the first round for a second straight year.
> 
> O'Neal toyed with the combination of Tyson Chandler and Mike Sweetney and made 13-of-24 shots in 38 minutes.
> 
> With O'Neal leading the way, the Heat - who lost both Games 3 and 4 - were in control from the outset. They never trailed and built a double-digit lead in the first quarter before settling for a 55-41 cushion at the half.
> 
> O'Neal had 14 points and 11 rebounds and Dwyane Wade scored 11 points in the first half, when the Heat shot 56 percent (20-of-36). Chicago shot a woeful 32 percent (12-of-38) in the first half and never were able to recover.
> 
> Wade had little trouble with the bruised hip he suffered in Game 5 as he scored 23 points before fouling out and Udonis Haslem had 17 and 14 rebounds for Miami, which will meet third-seeded New Jersey in the conference semifinals. New Jersey won three of the four meetings between the teams during the regular season.
> 
> The Heat were in control the entire second half, although the Bulls got as close as 97-88 with 4:57 remaining on Ben Gordon's three-point play. But Haslem scored five straight points and James Posey had a steal and layup to help the Heat put away the game.
> 
> Posey made five 3-pointers and scored 18 points for Miami, which had been 0-9 all-time at Chicago in the postseason.
> 
> Kirk Hinrich scored 23 points, Gordon 21 and Andres Nocioni 20 for the Bulls, who shot 41 percent (31-of-75) and were outrebounded, 51-34.


Link 


Boxscore


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Great win tonight. Posey was again great and Walker played very well also.We finally got to see Shaq play a whole game this series without the foul trouble and he dominated. 

Wade lacked his usual explosion but he was very efficient and played in control. Now he has until Monday to rest that leg up. It's scary to think how much more dominant he will be once that 3 is a regular part of his arsenal.


----------



## -33-

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*



maswe12 said:


> Anyone know what happened with Zo and chris harris from the Bears? Apparently they were exchanging some words and they kicked Harris out?


I would've spoke to Harris like Kobe talked about Raja Bell........


WHO IS THIS GUY????


----------



## PartisanRanger

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Holy ****, Shaq with 30/20/5... insane night for the Big Fella. First Round: Check! Only three more series to go .


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*



sloth said:


> Bulls are going to win. Why? They went collectively cold as a team in Game 5, which means Hinrich and Gordon will bounce back with good games, and Nocioni will do his usual. The real question is if Duhon, Deng's, and Chandler were able to find a way to get their heads out of their asses. Heat haven't won in Chicago, and tonight won't be the night.


Come get some crow junior.

Shaq was a monster tonight, Wade backed him up well. Great team effort. This is the Heat team I expected this playoffs and we finally got them tonight. Great team effort.

I just wish JWill could have got going this game unfortunately he was ice cold. I'm sure we'll see the real JWill next series.

That said, bring on the NETS.

Good series Bulls fans. It was fun.


----------



## blh5387

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*



wade2shaq said:


> Great win tonight. Posey was again great and Walker played very well also.We finally got to see Shaq play a whole game this series without the foul trouble and he dominated.
> 
> Wade lacked his usual explosion but he was very efficient and played in control. Now he has until Monday to rest that leg up. *It's scary to think how much more dominant he will be once that 3 is a regular part of his arsenal.*


 :yes: 

I LOVED seeing Wade take and make those 3's tonight! He's 3-4 on 3-point shots in his last 2 games. Also, I loved what Haslem did tonight. Rebounds, unstoppable offense, perfect freethrow shooting (and he got to the line alot), and 2 blocks. Beautiful stuff.


----------



## bear23

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

great domination by Shaq. 

Has Wade developed some new shots in his arsenal --> 3 pt and off the glass shot. I know he always had those but rarely used them to such perfection.


----------



## sknydave

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

Wade has been stroking that bank shot for a while now.


----------



## g_leilani0111

*Re: 1st Round--Game 6: Heat @ Bulls*

i'm sooooooooooo depressed about missing the game last night, :curse: . but i'm glad that we went to work and i'm quite impressed by what i've read about everybody's perfomance, esp., of course, shaq's. 

and on to the next series we go!

(p.s., i'd also like to give the bulls their credit because they did give us a run for ours).


----------



## IbizaXL

*2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*

*<center >









Eastern Conference Semi-Finals
Round 2
Game 5










Miami Heat
(52-30)
vs.
New Jersey Nets
(49-33)
*
*Heat lead Series (3-1)*

*Starting Lineups:*


*vs.*


Heat Bench:
Gary Payton
Alonzo Mourning
Antoine Walker
Jason Kapono
Derek Anderson
Wayne Simien
Michael Doleac
Shandon Anderson
Dorell Wright
Earl Barron

Nets Bench:
*What bench?*

*Season Series (Nets 3-1)*
November 7, 2005 (Heat win 90-89)
December 23, 2005 (Nets win 95-88)
February 4, 2006 (Nets win 105-92)
April 2, 2006 (Nets win 90-78)


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*

Great chance to put away the NJ Floppers for good in the AAA.










Keep shooting away VC......keep shooting away lol


----------



## blh5387

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*

Game Scenario: Heat play a tight game for 3 quarters. Results after these first 3 quarters: Miami 73 - Nets 68. 4th Quarter: Heat pull away big time, scoring 34 points in the final period, and holding NJ to just 19 points. Final outcome: Heat 107 - Nets 87. Wade scores 42 in the series finale, and Shaq scores 24 to go along with 15 rebounds. Post game: camera pans to Nets players as they walk off the court, flopping convulsively out of shock of the massacre which just occurred in American Airlines Arena. The next camera pans out to the Miami skyline, and quickly shifts to the quintissential South Beach fly-by. 

Whew, hope it happens! :gopray:


----------



## MarioChalmers

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*



blh5387 said:


> Game Scenario: Heat play a tight game for 3 quarters. Results after these first 3 quarters: Miami 73 - Nets 68. 4th Quarter: Heat pull away big time, scoring 34 points in the final period, and holding NJ to just 19 points. Final outcome: Heat 107 - Nets 87. Wade scores 42 in the series finale, and Shaq scores 24 to go along with 15 rebounds. Post game: camera pans to Nets players as they walk off the court, flopping convulsively out of shock of the massacre which just occurred in American Airlines Arena. The next camera pans out to the Miami skyline, and quickly shifts to the quintissential South Beach fly-by.
> 
> Whew, hope it happens! :gopray:


I hope it happens too, that'd be ideal. I hope Wade has a "normal" 30 point game. :laugh:


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*


----------



## Air Fly

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*



Heated said:


>


 :rofl: :rotf:


----------



## DemonaL

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*

Shaq, walker w/ 20 pt games, also hope Jwill can get to double digits... wade with about 30pts...


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*



blh5387 said:


> Game Scenario: Heat play a tight game for 3 quarters. Results after these first 3 quarters: Miami 73 - Nets 68. 4th Quarter: Heat pull away big time, scoring 34 points in the final period, and holding NJ to just 19 points. Final outcome: Heat 107 - Nets 87. Wade scores 42 in the series finale, and Shaq scores 24 to go along with 15 rebounds. Post game: camera pans to Nets players as they walk off the court, flopping convulsively out of shock of the massacre which just occurred in American Airlines Arena. The next camera pans out to the Miami skyline, and quickly shifts to the quintissential South Beach fly-by.
> 
> Whew, hope it happens! :gopray:


thats awesome :banana:


----------



## -33-

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*

Shaq_Diesel's stat of the day:

*Heat are 10-2 on Tuesdays*

GO HEAT!


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*

This is a good spot in Miami for the NJ Floppers to go fishing...


----------



## -33-

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*

*Just a little token of our thanks for a good series from the Heat forum:*



Urban Lake List by Area:


Bronx

Crotona Park is located in the South Bronx. For more than 100 years, the 127.5 acre park has been one of the most important public parks in the Bronx. It is a sanctuary of rolling grass, lofty trees, baseball diamonds, a large pool, and a peaceful lake. Indian Lake and the Boathouse are at the heart of the park, with catch-and-release fishing and boating available. 
Pelham Bay Park is over 2,700 acres and the city's largest park. Orchard Beach is the park’s most popular feature and the only public beach in the Bronx. Sal****er fishing is allowed in the park. There is also a boardwalk, a bandshell where weekend concerts are held, tennis, paddleball, biking and hiking trails, a salt marsh, riding stables and a golf course. 
Van Cortland Park is located along the ridges and valleys of the northwest Bronx. The 1,145 acre park features the country’s first public golf course, playing fields and playgrounds and the borough’s largest freshwater lake, Van Cortlandt Lake. The lake offers catch-and-release fishing for mainly perch, sunfish and catfish.

Brooklyn and Jamaica Bay

Bayside (Pier 69) has been newly renovated with benches, picnic tables and lots of space for anglers. 
Coney Island Pier
Floyd Bennett Field’s salt marsh offers excellent sal****er flyfishing in a quiet setting in southern Brooklyn. Thearea, a former airport turned preserve, spreads across hundreds of acres. It is part of the Gateway NRA and provides visitors with scenic beauty close to the city. The park is located on Barren Island, near Gerritsen Beach. 
Gateway National Recreational Area is a 26,000 acre recreation area located in the heart of the New York metropolitan area. The park extends through three New York City boroughs and into northern New Jersey. There is great fishing in the Jamaica Bay, sailing, surfing, swimming, organized athletics, nature walks and bird watching. The park offers urban residents a wide range of recreational opportunities and educational perspectives throughout the year. 
Louis Valentino Jr. Park is located at Van **** St/Ferris St/Coffey Street in the Red Hook neighborhood. The 2.22 acre park provides spectacular views of the Statue of Liberty and New York Harbor. While it does not promote its fishing, it is located along the waterfront and anglers may choose to fish there. The park also features a kayak and canoe launch. 
Prospect Park is a 526-acre urban oasis located in the heart of Brooklyn, NYC’s most populous borough. It features Brooklyn’s only lake, Prospect Lake, and a multitude of land and water activities. The lake features catch-and-release fishing with the greatest concentration of largemouth bass in the state. Pedal boat rentals are available from April through October and electric boat tours are available for bird watching, twilight cruises, etc. 
Sheepshead Bay Marina is located on Emmons Avenue between Ocean Avenue & East 27th Street in the Sheepshead Bay neighborhood. Catch-and-release fishing is allowed in the area and there are 40 boat slips. The Sheepshead Bay has been a favorite fishing haunt since the beginning of the 20th century. 
The Sheepshead Bay Fishing Piers is the center of recreational fishing for New York City. Boats are moored at ten piers, ready to sail into the deep waters off shore for half- and whole-day excursions - no reservations necessary. Fishing boats go out in the morning from 6:30am to 9am and again at 1pm. Many boats leave again at 7pm for night fishing. Fishing gear is provided, and you keep what you catch. 
Steeplechase Pier in Coney Island

Manhattan

Harlem Meer is considered one of the best places to fish. It is located at the northeast corner of the park. The Meer is stocked with a wide variety of fish, including golden shiner, largemouth bass, pumpkinseed sunfish, bluegill sunfish, carp, and chain pickerel. 
Bamboo fishing poles are available free of charge (upon presentation of valid picture I.D.) from mid-April to mid-October at The Charles A. Dana Center located on the north shore of the Harlem Meer at 110th Street between Lenox Avenue and Fifth Avenue. The poles are issued Tuesday through Sunday, from 11 a.m. to 3:00 p.m. and must be returned by 4:00 p.m. Bait (corn kernels) is free with the poles. The use of bread dough or bread products is discouraged as it has been found to be harmful to both the wildlife and the waterbodies. Groups of up to 20 may reserve poles by calling the Dana Center (212-860-1370) at least two weeks in advance. 
Fishing is allowed in several of Central Park's water bodies. All fishing is on a "catch and release" basis only, meaning that all fish caught must be put back into the water immediately. The use of barbs on hooks and lead anchors is strictly prohibited. No permit is required for fishing in Central Park (except for groups of 20 or more).
East River at 90th Street features great fishing in the Upper East Side. The river can be accessed on the John Finley Walk Way, along the FDR Drive. It is just north of Carl Schurz Park and Gracie Mansion. Stripers are plentiful from April through early November. 
Hudson River is either home to or a stopping point for over 200 species of fish. Excellent river fishing holes include under the George Washington Bridge at W. 179th St, West 96th Street to West 79th Street, Pier 46 and Pier 25. Whether fishing for stripers or blues, the Hudson River provides miles of waterfront access to accommodate you.
Stuvesant Cove is another great East River fishing hole. East 20th Street and F.D.R. Drive is a good starting location.
Wagner Park is located just north of historic Battery Park, off Battery Place. The park features breathtaking views of the Statue of Liberty and excellent Hudson River fishing. 

Queens 

Queens has more than 7,017 acres of city park land, including 258 playgrounds. Bordered by sal****er bays, beaches, coves and canals and sprinkled here and there with freshwater lakes, ponds and creeks, Queens is a paradise for those who fish, boat, swim or simply find a walk by the water is a soothing antidote to urban stress.

Alley Pond Park features Oakland Lake, a 15,000 year-old spring-fed glacial kettle pond. The lake is stocked with catfish, sunfish, and carp for catch-and-release fishing only. The park is located in the northeast corner of Queens, between the neighborhoods of Bayside and Oakland Gardens, bounded by 46th Avenue and Springfield and Cloverdale Boulevards. The 655-acre park follows the course of Alley Creek, which leads to Little Neck Bay. 
Baisley Pond Park offers catch-and-release fishing and many other outdoor recreational opportunities. The 25 acre pond has been overfished in the past. The park system is working to re-establish the fish population. 
Bayside Marina opens at 6:30 a.m. daily and fishing and crabbing is permitted off the pier. Entry to the marina by car is from the northbound Cross Island Parkway only. Anglers may also park near 28th Avenue in Bayside and use a pedestrian bridge over the parkway. Call (212) 229-0097 for directions.
Breezy Point is a part of the Gateway National Recreation Area. This park covers the extreme western end of the Rockaway pennisula and is home to nesting colonies of a variety of endangered and threatened birds. Recreation in this area is limited to fishing.
Canarsie Pier was originally built in the 1930’s to enhance the commercial development of Jamaica Bay. Today the pier offers one of the best flyfishing spots on the bay. A children’s playground, family picnic area and restrooms are also available. The pier is located at the intersection of Rockaway Parkway and the Belt Parkway Exit 13. It is open year round and is free. 
Flushing Bay is an oasis of blue and green hidden from view of the Grand Central Parkway. Under direction of the city Parks Department, the marina area is getting a face-lift. A meandering promenade with trees and park benches now rims the southern part of the bay. Fishing is permitted and boat slips are available for rent. 
Flushing Meadows Park is home to Meadow Lake, an 84-acre man-made body of sparkling, fresh water. For those who don’t own a boat but long to give boating a try, Meadow Lake is the place to go. No experience is necessary for families to enjoy the waters of the lake and sailing lessons are also available. Catch-and-release fishing is allowed in the lake. Willow Lake is a smaller lake also in the park. It is secluded and currently all but inaccessible to vehicles or pedestrians. The park is located between Flushing and Corona. 
Kissena Park is bounded by Oak Avenue, Hemstead Turnpike, Kissena Boulevard, and Fresh Meadow Lane. The 234 acre park’s Kissena Lake offers catch-and-release fishing. Walking paths surround the lake, branching off under shady trees toward basketball, bocce, and tennis courts. 

Staten Island

Clove Lakes Park covers a beautiful 191-acre expanse and is home to four lakes and connecting streams. Families can enjoy rowboating, peddle boating, freshwater fishing, nature trails, playgrounds and picnics. Fishing in the lakes is catch-and-release only.
Eibs Pond Park is located at Mosel Avenue and Palma Drive. Visitors to this 17-acre park can enjoy a quiet walk along three ponds being restored by the Parks Council. Bluegill, sunfish and largemouth bass live in the pond, which is surrounded by rolling meadows of bluestem grass and white birch. Catch-and-release fishing is allowed. 
Great Kills Park and Beach in Gateway National Recreation Area is located on Hylan Blvd. Located on the southeastern tip of Staten Island, the park is a great resource for jogging, in-line skating, cycling, fishing, boating, seasonal beach activities and bird watching. This park is home to a beautiful swimming beach with a new bathhouse and snack bar. One of Staten Island’s only public boat ramps is in this park. 
Mt. Loretto Unique Area offers shore fishing opportunities to anglers along its mile-long shoreline. With five ecosystems - marine/coastal, grassland, forest, and tidal and freshwater wetlands - Mt. Loretto offers tremendous educational value. 
Midland Beach Fishing Pier is one of Staten Island’s most famous and well-used fishing piers. The low New York Bay pier has anglers aboard at almost all hours for excellent sal****er striper fishing. 
Silverlake Park features Silver Lake, the largest body of freshwater in Staten Island. It is located at the intersection of Forest Avenue and Victory Boulevard. The 51 acre lake contains largemouth bass, black crappie, carp, bullhead catfish, bluegill and yellow perch. Catch-and-release fishing is allowed. The park also has a public golf course and picnic tables. 
South Beach is located at the northernmost segment of Staten Island's Franklin Delano Roosevelt Boardwalk and Beach between Fort Wadsworth and Sea View. South Beach offers anglers a chance to wade or take up position on rock outcroppings or piers. It also features baseball fields, handball and shuffleboard courts, and playgrounds.
Willowbrook Park & Carousel is located at Richmond Ave /Elton/ Nr Boathse. Ball fields, a playground, a picnic grove and pond-side relaxation make this 164 acre park one of the Greenbelt’s most popular destinations. The pond offers catch-and-release fishing for largemouth bass, carp and catfish. 
Wolfe’s Pond Park is located at Cornelia, Holten & Luten Avenues on Raritan Bay. The 341 acre park has 20 acres set aside for swimming, rowboating, and daytime catch-and-release freshwater fishing. Salt water fishing into the Atlantic Ocean is located just a short distance from the pond and permitted from October to May. Largemouth bass, black crappie, carp, bullhead catfish, white perch and bluegill are all found in the park waters. Facilities in this park include picnic grounds, outdoor fireplaces, and a model yacht pond.


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*

^LOL


----------



## -33-

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*



Gio305 said:


> *<center >
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eastern Conference Semi-Finals
> Round 2
> Game 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miami Heat
> (52-30)
> vs.
> New Jersey Nets
> (49-33)
> *
> *Heat lead Series (3-1)*
> 
> *Starting Lineups:*
> 
> 
> *vs.*
> 
> 
> Heat Bench:
> Gary Payton
> Alonzo Mourning
> Antoine Walker
> Jason Kapono
> Derek Anderson
> Wayne Simien
> Michael Doleac
> Shandon Anderson
> Dorell Wright
> Earl Barron
> 
> Nets Bench:
> *What bench?*
> 
> *Season Series (Nets 3-1)*
> November 7, 2005 (Heat win 90-89)
> December 23, 2005 (Nets win 95-88)
> February 4, 2006 (Nets win 105-92)
> April 2, 2006 (Nets win 90-78)


 :clown: :cheers:


----------



## Air Fly

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*

Why you guys care so some much about the Nets calling them floppers and such.

Be classy people, you know your team is winning this series.


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*



Air Fly said:


> Why you guys care so some much about the Nets calling them floppers and such.
> 
> Be classy people, you know your team is winning this series.


dont be so anal about it. Its all for fun

In the 1st round i started calling the Bulls the "Chicago Cockroaches", in the 2nd Round im calling the Nets "New Jersey Floppers".


----------



## -33-

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*



Air Fly said:


> Why you guys care so some much about the Nets calling them floppers and such.
> 
> Be classy people, you know your team is winning this series.


Are u rooting for the Heat or Nets now?


----------



## eddymac

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*

The series is not over Heat fans do not count eggs until they attch. Nets could win game 5. Just like they could lose game 5. I will ride with my team until the end. But the optimist in me says the Nets will lose tonight. But the fan in me sees them winning game 5.


----------



## sknydave

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*

I dont think you understand what optimist means.


At any rate, Shaq is one of the best closers in the game. Expect him to put up some big numbers tonight and send the Nets on a nice, long fishing trip.


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*



Air Fly said:


> Why you guys care so some much about the Nets calling them floppers and such.
> 
> Be classy people, you know your team is winning this series.


this is class compared to what the nets fans would be doing if it was 3-1 nets. :laugh:


----------



## UD40

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*

I accidently bet 10,000 points over at vBookie on the Nets.....I could have sworn I voted for us to win.


----------



## UD40

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*

Two early calls on Shaq....


----------



## DemonaL

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*

wtf man jwill cant hit ****


----------



## UD40

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*

Wade with all-ball, gets hit with the call.


----------



## UD40

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*

Down 8 early, no D or anyone on the glass, or anyone scoring. Ugly so far.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*

They came out to win you can tell, we came out like we have a 3-0 lead.


----------



## DemonaL

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*



Dwyane Wade said:


> They came out to win you can tell, we came out like we have a 3-0 lead.


everyone knew that would happen


----------



## UD40

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*

How is that an And 1? That was clearly on the floor.

Nets up 11.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*

if we dotn watch it, it'll be over before even halftime..


----------



## maswe12

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*

No energy tonight yet. Wade's shot seems to have cooled off although hes gotten some looks. Just looks dead there.


----------



## UD40

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*

WEAK calls so far from the zebras.


----------



## UD40

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*

The last two possesions prove my last statement.


----------



## UD40

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*

33-24 End of the 1st

No defense what so ever.


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*

refs just took shaq out of the game, again

horrible call


----------



## UD40

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*



wadeshaqeddie said:


> refs just took shaq out of the game, again
> 
> horrible call


Yes Shaq is in trouble, but _all_ of their big men have 2 or more fouls.


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*



UD40 said:


> Yes Shaq is in trouble, but _all_ of their big men have 2 or more fouls.


im still trying to figure out what the refs saw on that offensive foul call

no off hand. Nobody even flopped this time. It looked like your average shaq dunk.


----------



## UD40

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*

We're back in it! Tonie is on fire!

And I agree with you WSE, idk how that was an offensive on Shaq.


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*

Wade is not playing well. Shaq got screwed

and we are tied. I could live with that. Time to put these pretenders away in the second half


----------



## UD40

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*

54-54 at the half. Murray with the buzzer beater, but we easliy have the momentum.

GREAT game from Toine so far.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*

Wade should've gotten Toine the ball more instead of feelign that he had to take over, Toine was feeling it..


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*

just got back from school and i see that we are tied. Heat will pick up the D in the 2nd half. We gave up to many fastbreak points to the Floppers


----------



## DemonaL

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*

not to let all of you down, but... if dwade doesnt pick up his game, we're gonna loose.


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*



DemonaL said:


> not to let all of you down, but... if dwade doesnt pick up his game, we're gonna loose.


he`ll pick it up.


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*

D wade starting off good in the 3rd


----------



## UD40

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*

And 1?

Anyway, 3 on Collins, 2 on Kristic and two on Thomas.


----------



## DemonaL

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*

foul way before shot


----------



## UD40

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*

UD with the poster on Kristic.


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*

uggh, our shots arent falling


----------



## UD40

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*

We needed that one, great take from D. Wade.


----------



## UD40

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*

Great sequence.

Wade with the crazy oop to UD
Kidd with the miss
Toine brings it down and scores.


----------



## DemonaL

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*

Walker For 33333333333333333333333


----------



## UD40

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*

80-75 Heat

Everyone is all on the same page now.


----------



## DemonaL

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*

crawford sucks and it doesnt matter whos side your on, he just sucks..


----------



## DemonaL

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*

did yall hear that wade is gonna work on his defense all off season with kobe


----------



## UD40

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*

Zo with the little nudge on Collins
Kidd drives and misses
UD gets the board
*Whistle* Foul on Zo

........late call.


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*



DemonaL said:


> did yall hear that wade is gonna work on his defense all off season with kobe


and here i thought they werent the best buddies in the world. ha!


----------



## UD40

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*

85-82 Heat at the end of 3.

Let's finish these guys off, lets get our Freddy Kruger on and turn their dream season into a nightmare.


----------



## DemonaL

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*

heh imagine that kobe, shaq, and wade hanging out all off season long, lol!


----------



## DemonaL

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*

how did zo get the tech, i missed that, and the replay lol


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*



UD40 said:


> 85-82 Heat at the end of 3.
> 
> Let's finish these guys off, lets get our Freddy Kruger on and turn their dream season into a nightmare.


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*

Wade got so hacked


----------



## DemonaL

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*

k looks like this game is gonna be based on refs decision..


----------



## maswe12

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*

Can we get a bounce tonight? We need to pick up our intensity or this is a series again.


----------



## MarioChalmers

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*

Freethrows are gonna be the end of us. :laugh:


----------



## MOHeat

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*

Walker for 333333333333333!


----------



## UD40

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*

Toine!!!!!


----------



## maswe12

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*

refs are calling fouls on everything unless its good for wade tonight....they are giving him a hard time. 

we just can separate...which could be big trouble. We easily could be up 10-15 now.


----------



## MOHeat

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*

C'mon Shaq give us 1


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*

timeout Miami, a 2-posession game


----------



## UD40

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*

Ecf Ecf Ecf!


----------



## supermati

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*

Bad inbound!!!
Miami wins!
Will face Detroit..., or Cleveland.


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*

5 game series

after all this "we are nets homers, you will see us win or at least a close series"

after a full year of that and me saying the series wouldnt be close- this feels so good.


----------



## Sueng

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*

HEY!!! The Nets didn't even give us a celebratory handshake.


----------



## UD40

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*

Dear Nets

Thank you for visiting Miami. The tackle box, bait and rods are in the lockeroom. The boats are donated from Flopping Fish R Us. Have a fun time going fishing!


----------



## blh5387

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*

Woot! We won!! ECF Here we come (again)! Most importantly, we will get some much-needed rest until the Piss-ons or Cavs finish off their series. :banana: :clap:


----------



## ravor44

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*

Nice series guys...Got a boatload of congratulations to all of you...

but still....NETS could have the chance to win the game if they add some time in the clock..coz if you watch the replay RJ called a time-out at the 2 second mark..

but well..a lose is lose so I have to deal with it...

Good Luck to your next series agains Det/Cle...

P.S: We're gonna get back at ya next season..See ya then!


----------



## UD40

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*



ravor44 said:


> Nice series guys...Got a boatload of congratulations to all of you...
> 
> but still....NETS could have the chance to win the game if they add some time in the clock..coz if you watch the replay RJ called a time-out at the 2 second mark..
> 
> but well..a lose is lose so I have to deal with it...
> 
> Good Luck to your next series agains Det/Cle...
> 
> P.S: We're gonna get back at ya next season..See ya then!


I have to take my hat off to RJ, he really impressed me this series(especially this game.)


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*

good game/series


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*



wadeshaqeddie said:


> 5 game series
> 
> after all this "we are nets homers, you will see us win or at least a close series"
> 
> after a full year of that and me saying the series wouldnt be close- this feels so good.


oh yeah, it feels good


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*

and for everybody saying the heat got the breaks- That timeout that Jersey got- it should of been our ball. You cant call a timout when falling out of bounds. 

a posession which the Nets then scored, and the ball being taken away from us a possession is much more important than .6 seconds


----------



## Prezwoodz

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*

Excellent job by the heat to close out in 5. Wade was not at his best but he brings the energy and hustle.


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*

is anybody watching Sun Sports?

this net coach is basically crying (not whining, actually looks teary) on the podium, complete w/ sniffles and all.


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*

Wooooooooooooooooh! ECF here we come for the 2nd straight year. That was easily the most exciting game of the series, what a way to send the Nets on a fishing trip.


----------



## PartisanRanger

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*

So far so good! Let's keep up this momentum against Detroit/Cleveland!


----------



## Intense Enigma

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*

Congratulations to the HEAT fans


----------



## MarioChalmers

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*



Intense Enigma said:


> Congratulations to the HEAT fans


Thank you, classy Nets fan!


----------



## Mogriffjr

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*

Hey fellas, just saying congrats on the Heat moving on. It boiled down to the Heat just played better ball than the Nets...

GL against Pistons/Cavs


----------



## -33-

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*

yesssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Somehow the Nets fans hacked my computer so i couldn't post until now!

But damnit! WE WON!


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: 2nd Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Nets*



Shaq_Diesel said:


> yesssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *Somehow the Nets fans hacked my computer so i couldn't post until now!
> *
> But damnit! WE WON!


you`re kidding right? lol


----------



## IbizaXL

*3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*

*<center >









Eastern Conference Finals
Round 3
Game 6









Miami Heat
(52-30)
vs.
Detroit Pistons
(64-18)
*

*Heat Lead (3-2)*

*Starting Lineups:*


*vs.*


Heat Bench:
Gary Payton
Alonzo Mourning
Antoine Walker
Jason Kapono
Derek Anderson
Wayne Simien
Michael Doleac
Shandon Anderson
Dorell Wright
Earl Barron

Pistons Bench:
Antonio McDyess
Lindsey Hunter
Maurice Evans
Tony Delk
Dale Davis
Kelvin Cato
Carlos Delfino


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*

sorry i took long making the game- thread guys. Anyways, this is a must win. i have a good feeling about it :cheers:


----------



## DemonaL

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*

yeah i have a good feeling about this also... I knew we lost the other game... We do not wanna push this to 7 games.


----------



## sknydave

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*

I have been using Shaq in the first 5 minutes as a barometer all playoffs long. If Shaq comes out big in the first 5 minutes and establishes early, the Heat almost always win.


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*

walker, jwill, and haslem........they need to do their thing


----------



## DemonaL

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*

JWill ****in sucks so bad this post season its not even funny.


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*

yeah, def. Jason, we need him to score and be aggressive out there. he hasnt done much since the series began. barely scoring, low assists and we all know his D sucks.


----------



## DemonaL

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*

yeah, garys defense isnt that great either.


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*



DemonaL said:


> yeah, garys defense isnt that great either.


it isnt, but its a whole lot more effective than Jason`s.


----------



## UD40

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*

We can't joke around this time, no one wants to go back to the Palace for a game 7. We can take them at home, infront of the Heat die-hards.

I'm very confident about this one.


----------



## DemonaL

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*



UD40 said:


> We can't joke around this time, no one wants to go back to the Palace for a game 7. We can take them at home, infront of the Heat die-hards.
> 
> I'm very confident about this one.


as much as i want to embaress them at there own court, we also have a lower percentage of winning at there place, so a win here would be great also..


----------



## Lope31

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*



DemonaL said:


> as much as i want to embaress them at there own court, we also have a lower percentage of winning at there place, so a win here would be great also..


Lower percentage of winning, no chance in hell. Tomayto, Tomahto. At least you're enthusiastic.

If the Heat want to win this series it will be tonight. I think it will be a hell of a game, the winner of this series will go on to win the championship, guaranteed. Good luck, I'm faithful but nervous. The torch is yours for the taking.


----------



## UD40

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*

Stat to keep in mind: Riles is 21-5 in best-of-seven series when his team wins Game 1.


----------



## UD40

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*










.....show time......


----------



## MOHeat

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*

Defense!!!


----------



## DemonaL

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*

we're up 9 and we havnt missed a shot.. we're up to a 9 shot streak hahahaha!!!! wade is still scoreless to... and jwill stepped it up!


----------



## Gx

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*



sknydave said:


> I have been using Shaq in the first 5 minutes as a barometer all playoffs long. If Shaq comes out big in the first 5 minutes and establishes early, the Heat almost always win.


I hope your right because Shaq is doing well so far. Jwill is also doing suprisingly well tonight. It's about time.


----------



## UD40

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*

Shaq....is....dominating!

19/9/3 in the FIRST HALF, thats a whole game for some big men (if they're lucky.)


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*

Just got home in time to see the 3rd quarter Miami seems to be in control at the moment. I feel this game is ours for many reasons but the main reason being that the Pistons are not getting their shots down. Chauncey just missed and open three and an open layup and Rasheed missed an open jumper. Jason is playing bal and Shaq is hitting his free throws and the boards. Good things will happen!


----------



## UD40

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*

Jwill: 8-8 FG


.....wow.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*

Dwyane Wade is too much for the Pistons. I hope they dont call the cops on my *** after all the racket I'm making


----------



## UD40

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*

12 minutes.....just 12 minutes.


----------



## blh5387

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*

Wooooohhhhooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UD40

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*

What I'd like to see in the 4th....

Some more great ball.
Tough nose Defense.
More Wade highlights.
A Shimmy from Mr. Walker.
SoZo.
........
..........
.............
...............
............
.........
An Eastern Conference Title.


----------



## MOHeat

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*

I'm Either Drinkin Toooooo Much Or Were Up By 19


----------



## Xtreame

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*

Finnaly a really good game from Williams.


----------



## DemonaL

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*

i think i jynxed jwill LOL, heck the whole team played well... now dwade is starting to fire up...


----------



## Wade County

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*

jesus christ - this is the most nervous ive ever felt about a heat game and i just hope we can hold this big lead for 9 more minutes. As a Heat fan from the days of Ronny Siekaly, Steve Smith, Glen Rice, Harold Miner - this is the most memorable moment if we can finish it off.


LETS GO HEAT


----------



## DemonaL

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*

omg, they better not **** this lead up...


----------



## mippo

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*

Five Minutes !!!!!!!!!


----------



## DemonaL

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*

wow if we win this we're gonn have a 6 day rest...now that we know... we come off very well with rest.


----------



## DemonaL

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*

we got this, pistons are starting to give up


----------



## UD40

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*

3:09 till history is made!

We want Zo! We want Zo! We want Zo!


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*

Where's that damn dagger?


----------



## mippo

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*

Ahh too bad Jwill missed an open layup, he was playing perfect, 10 for 10. 

Heat up 18, 3 minutes from the Nba Finals!


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*

Eastern Conference Champs------> MIA Basketball. We should've had them down by 30, those cockroaches.


----------



## DemonaL

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*

omg put ZO in, this is rediculous, we need a center.


----------



## DemonaL

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*

2 Minutes!


----------



## UD40

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*

Shimmmmmmmyyyyyy!!!


----------



## UMfan83

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*

Congrats guys, you guys really turned it on after the first round. I thought you looked like you were coming apart during our series, but damn you guys have looked good since then. Bring home a title for the EC!


----------



## DemonaL

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*

1 MINUTE and SHandon with the 3


----------



## UD40

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*

CHAMPS!!!!!!! LETS GO HEAT LETS GO HEAT!!!!!!

LADIES & GENTS, YOUR 2005-2006 EASTERN CONFERENCE CHAMPIONS











!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*

Shaq is not even smiling that jigga want a Championship. Detroit got smeared like dodo on toilet paper. Flushed! Who's Next?


----------



## UMfan83

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*

In your guys opinion, who played you harder, the Bulls, Nets or Pistons?

(don't worry I'm not looking for senseless Bulls loving, I just want to know your opinion)

Congrats again guys


----------



## Wade County

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*

WE DID IT!!! YES!!!!

IM SO PROUD OF THESE GUYS, AND PAT....U MADE THE RIGHT MOVES!!!

MIAMI THE EASTERN CONFERENCE CHAMPS

years of heartache have just about left me.. :biggrin: 

:clap: 

Well done guys!


----------



## DemonaL

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*

Yeah!


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*

first of all the detroit pistons are great jsut wanted to say that and congrads them..


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*

After The Faces They Put On Our Fans Last Year And Our Palyers It Only Feels Good To See It On Them


----------



## -33-

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*

we did it.............wow.....

this is what all of us heat fans have waited for ... from suffering the knicks losses to losing our best teams to the better MJ-led Bulls...it was worth it

i might get a DUI going home, but it was worth it....GO HEAT!

Eastern Conf Champs 2006

4 more wins............


----------



## UD40

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*

Seeing Zo in that Championship T and hat has officaly become my favorite Heat moment.

"We need four more right? Four more!"


----------



## MOHeat

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*



REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> Shaq is not even smiling that jigga want a Championship. Detroit got smeared like dodo on toilet paper. Flushed! Who's Next?


He lookin to capitalize on the promise he made when he came here

To bring a championship to Miami!!!


----------



## DemonaL

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*

i was hopin to let ZO talk.. but guess not, i really want ZO to go with a ring more then any of them.


----------



## g_leilani0111

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*

the people in that arena right now are the luckiest. i wish i were there. although i missed the majority of the game (the first three quarters), i'm happy. :cheers:

p.s., where can i get one of those e.c.f champions' hats? :biggrin: 

*sings in schoolgirl voice* we goin to the finals, we goin' to the finals :gbanana: :gbanana:


----------



## DemonaL

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*

at least we can officially say that riley did his job.


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*

guys, it took me 8 years to see our team get to the Finals, im so excited!! :cheers:


----------



## PartisanRanger

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*

The Heat are EC champions, and they couldn't have done it in a better fashion. I'm now quite glad that Detroit won their series with the Cavs, it makes it so much nicer seeing those that beat us last year get stomped on this year. Only four more games and we got it!


----------



## UD40

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*

The drought is over......

WE'RE GOING TO THE FINALS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Damn it feels great to say that!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :clap: :clap: :cheers: :cheers: :angel: :biggrin: :cheers:


----------



## UMfan83

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*



Gio305 said:


> guys, it took me 8 years to see our team get to the Finals, im so excited!! :cheers:


You think 8 years is long, try being a Cubs fan -- 61 years I've been waiting!


OK, I'm only 23, but still


----------



## DemonaL

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*



UMfan83 said:


> You think 8 years is long, try being a Cubs fan -- 61 years I've been waiting!
> 
> 
> OK, I'm only 23, but still


lol!


----------



## DemonaL

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*

and what happen pistons never lost in there red jerseys.... haha! now they are 9-1


----------



## sknydave

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*

Woot Woooooooooooot!


----------



## UD40

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*










$25....go get yours now!!


----------



## Prezwoodz

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*

Wonderful. :cheers:


----------



## UMfan83

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*



UD40 said:


> $25....go get yours now!!


Save your money for the big one at the end


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*

Thank you Miami Heat for lowering my blood pressure. It was a fun and exciting game. Where's Brian, the Pistons moderator? Brian if you are reading this make sure you keep my quote in your siggy, even though we won in six.


----------



## UD40

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*

Ouch, my cheeks hurt....I've been all smiles for about an hour now.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*



UD40 said:


> $25....go get yours now!!


it's 20 on nba.com + shipping..


----------



## MOHeat

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*

JWill is a mutha****** fool

He was on NBATV "I still don't care bout nothin"


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*



MOHeat said:


> JWill is a mutha****** fool
> 
> He was on NBATV "I still don't care bout nothin"


dont take out of context


----------



## MOHeat

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*



Gio305 said:


> dont take out of context


I know it was JWill being Jwill


----------



## DBurks2818

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*

He was probably joking. He doesn't seem to laugh very much so I wouldn't be surprised if it was hard to tell.


----------



## MOHeat

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*

Naw, he was bein real, confident in his sh**


----------



## DBurks2818

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*



MOHeat said:


> Naw, he was bein real, confident in his sh**


lol


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*

BTW, they're replaying this game on ESPN at 3 am today..Atleast it is schedualed then..


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*



UMfan83 said:


> In your guys opinion, who played you harder, the Bulls, Nets or Pistons?
> 
> (don't worry I'm not looking for senseless Bulls loving, I just want to know your opinion)
> 
> Congrats again guys


 Pistons, but not up to their normal standards. Then the Bulls, who gave their all. Nets were terrible.


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*

To the finals we go fellow Heatians!!! WOoooooooooooooooooH HEEEAAATTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:twave:


----------



## Sueng

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*

Dwyane Wade was faking it...he had no flu....he's just sick like he always is.


----------



## DBurks2818

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*

Jason Williams was dreaming all night; completely unconscious performance from him.


----------



## blh5387

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*

WOW. What more can I say?! Well, fellow Heat fans, we've made it, through good and bad, thick and thin, injuries and suspensions, and more. Pure domination on both offense and defense, and we're in THE MOTHER****ING FINALS. <<< Go ahead, mods, delete this, but I deserve to be uncensored once and a while. Championship hats, Mickey Arison's speech, 'Toine's shimmmmmayyyy! What a grand day for this Miami Heat organization and the people of South Florida. WOOOHOOOO!!!!


----------



## sMaK

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*

I'm so happy. :smile:


----------



## knicksfan89

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*

you have waited for this a long time, and i congratulate you on your magnificent achivement in beating the best team in the nba in the regular season and i say this as a pistons hater and a mavs fan(who could be playing the heat in the finals(


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*

This is the Miami Heat Pat Riley invisioned when he made those trades. Never doubt the pat. GO HEAT FEAR DA HEAT!!


----------



## Dez24

*Re: 3rd Round--Game 6: Heat vs.Pistons*

Thank you very much Heat for sending the Pistons home. Now go an win that championship!!


----------



## IbizaXL

*NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

*<center >









NBA Finals

Game 6












Heat Lead: 3-2


Starting Lineups:


vs.


Heat Bench:
Gary Payton
Alonzo Mourning
Antoine Walker
Jason Kapono
Derek Anderson
Wayne Simien
Michael Doleac
Shandon Anderson
Dorell Wright
Earl Barron*


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

1 win...


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

I was right in my Game 5 prediction I made somewhere on this board that Jason Terry would have a huge game and the Mavs would come out and play a great game luckily we came out on top. I'm expecting Dallas to win this game but as I say that, i'm saying it so I don't set myself up for dissapointment and also so that if the Heat win I'll be even more crazy. I expect Wade to get double or even tripple teamed. Here is the key to the game: Antoine Walker but especially Jason Williams. If Jason can come out like he did in Game 6 against Detroit I don't see how the Heat can lose, I have that feeling that JWill is due that big game.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*



Miamiballer2k5 said:


> I was right in my Game 5 prediction I made somewhere on this board that Jason Terry would have a huge game and the Mavs would come out and play a great game luckily we came out on top. *I'm expecting Dallas to win this game but as I say that, i'm saying it so I don't set myself up for dissapointment and also so that if the Heat win I'll be even more crazy.* I expect Wade to get double or even tripple teamed. Here is the key to the game: Antoine Walker but especially Jason Williams. If Jason can come out like he did in Game 6 against Detroit I don't see how the Heat can lose, I have that feeling that JWill is due that big game.



Well, I am going to stick with my original prediction of a Heat win in 6 games. I am confident now more than ever in my team and I know that they can get their energies together and create one huge resurgence in Dallas. "Quietly angry" is what the Mavs contend to be, but anger equates to rough play and rough play equates to foul calls and active officiating. Either the Mavs stick the double on Shaq or on Wade but they cant do both. Either way there is a Heat win. Throughout these playoffs the Heat has been their own demise but tonight Miami shall put it all together and win this thing. I expect a very active Shaquille O'Neal, DWade is a must on the scoring lists but the factor in tonights game will be our veterans making timely decisions that will help Miami. Gary Payton will play the best lockdown defense his 37 year old body can take and Zo when given the chance will swat anything over 8 feet. Miami will win and can win this game. The Mavs are nervous and it is evident in their post game 5 tirade that they are terrified of the Miami Heat. Down 0-2 but about to win four straight to the crown that is the NBA Championship. Shaq, ZO, Payton, SHandon... can you smell that ever familiar scent? The sweet fragrance of redemption, and opportunity.


----------



## Diophantos

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

Time to get it done.

Shaq has yet to have a dominant scoring game in this series--I'm looking for him to try to be active early. Remember his close-out game 6's vs. Chicago and Detroit: 30/20 and 28/16.


----------



## Doggpound

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

Call me crazy, but I'm extremely glad Stackhouse is back. I'd much rather have him shooting all those jumpshots than have those shots go to Terry, Howard or Dirk. And he's gonna come out GUNNING imo.


----------



## sknydave

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

I say this a lot, but I'm expecting Shaq's best game of the series to come tonight.


----------



## knicksfan89

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

well i'm a mavs fan and i have 1 thing to say
NOT IN OUR HOUSE HEAT!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
shaq can have a big game all he wants dirk and his diggers and the rowdy home fans will take care of buisness for us


----------



## The Future7

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

Luckily for me, it doesnt matter which team wins tonight. I will have something to cheer for since these are my two favorite teams.


----------



## UD40

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

All or nothing in my mind. We have the momentum in this series, they may have the HC advantage, but we have something they don't; a player who is practicaly un-guardable. SoZo won't allow us to loose this one.

15 Strong.


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

im going to the road rally tonight....hopefully for a nice celebration at the end!

go heat...just need 1 tough game in Dallas. 1 game of shaq being the old shaq and that will be a reaility. Go Shaq, Wade, and hit your jumpers Walker, Jwill, Haslem!


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*



UD40 said:


> All or nothing in my mind. We have the momentum in this series, they may have the HC advantage, but we have something they don't; a player who is practicaly un-guardable. SoZo won't allow us to loose this one.
> 
> 15 Strong.


exactly 15 Strong has been in my away msg a lot lately...15 strong and HEArT


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

question is, are we going to come out with teh sense of urgency that we should be coming out with?


----------



## Doggpound

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

I think both teams will come out ready to play.

I'm a little worried Wade might revert to complaining to the refs when he doesn't as many calls as he got in Miami. Get back on defense. Don't waste too many possesions driving hoping for calls. 

The Heat seriously need another big Game 6 from Shaq; 

Game 6 vs the Bulls--30pts 20reb 5as

Game 6 vs the Pistons--28pts 16reb 5blocks

If the Diesel can turn in a performance like either of those, plan the parade route down Biscayne. 

If the Mavs keep intentionally fouling Shaq and putting the Heat into the bonus with half a quarter to play, they deserve to lose. That's not defense, that's just dumb. Never has worked. Sure Shaq misses free throws, but you get outshot at the line by everyone else. See the 2000 Western Finals for what happened to the Blazers (the inventor's of Hack-a-Shaq) at the line. Outshot 37-16 in Game 7. It might work in stretches, but the backside of it will bite you. 

The Heat have slammed the door shut every time in close out games so far this postseason with everyone from Williams to Walker stepping up. Riley has done a superb job of getting them motivated to seal the deal. Let's hope tonight is no different. Go Heat.


----------



## ColinBeehler

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

what time does game 6 run at?

thanks... and obviously dallas or the heat are not my #1 teams.. but this is gunna be a helluva game to watch.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

Go HEAT!!! Game 6 is our night
IRIE WEEKEND 2006


----------



## -33-

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

I'm off to go watch the game....

hopefully next time I return to the Heat forum, we're NBA champs.

*GO HEAT!*

"There will come a time. And when that time comes, you go out there and kick somebody's ***. This is that time." Pat Riley


----------



## Adam

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

Javie AND Crawford :eek8: 

The Empire Strikes Back!!


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

I hate the Mav's guts..That was a flop..please Finish em!


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

if we dotn watch out they'll blow us out, it wouldnt be surprised, their emoitons are high, probably at a level we cant match right now b/c the way they lost...


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

the mavs are gonna come out firing... HC advantage, dirk come out of his slump, stackhouse back, the contraversy of game 5 (which is a load of BS, wish mavs fans would stop *****ing).
this will be tough, wades gonna need 35 + again, the whole team is gonna need to get in the mavs faces, hussle all game long.
watch payton in this game, hes gonna be playing his heart out on D to get this ring IMO


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

not surprised at all


----------



## nickrock23

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

:clap: i love it, dirk is flopping, harris is flopping, they obviously are losing confidence. keep flopping fellas!!!


----------



## nickrock23

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*



adam said:


> Javie AND Crawford :eek8:
> 
> The Empire Strikes Back!!


Javie likes us, are u kidding.. besides that woman ref, we get the most calls with him!


----------



## Adam

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

Howard is such a liar that it's pathetic. If he was only confirming timeout with his coach then why did he walk toward the bench? What a liar. And anybody who has played basketball knows that if you make the signal you get the call. Why would he make that signal? And if he just wanted to confirm it with Avery you know he would walk over and confirm it, not make the signal from on the court.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

all it is is Dwyane Wade, Dwyane Wade, Dwyane Wade, our other teamates cant score, idk why, we play sloopy if somone else gets the ball? Whatsup, everyone wants to be spoonfed off of him, cmon lets go


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*



adam said:


> Howard is such a liar that it's pathetic. If he was only confirming timeout with his coach then why did he walk toward the bench? What a liar. And anybody who has played basketball knows that if you make the signal you get the call. Why would he make that signal? And if he just wanted to confirm it with Avery you know he would walk over and confirm it, not make the signal from on the court.


Excellent point


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

Formula is simple.Stop making the careless turnovers and don't give the ball to Shimmy and we'll be winning by the end of the half.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*



Flash is the Future said:


> Formula is simple.Stop making the careless turnovers and don't give the ball to Shimmy and we'll be winning by the end of the half.


we def got to stop the careless TO's and i can see what your saying about getting the ball to 'Toine..


----------



## nickrock23

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

:clap: dallas is choking!!! hahahahaha


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

Stop the Turnovers, Make some FT's...


----------



## da1nonly

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

And tell Wade to stop falling


----------



## Ninjatune

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

I think that Daniels might get a suspension after that last foul on Wade. He really hacked him hard. I can see why the refs blew the whistle. 


/sarcasm


Even you guys can't truly believe that was a foul can you?


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*



da1nonly said:


> And tell Wade to stop falling


im fine with it as long as he gets righ back up


----------



## MOHeat

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

We're playin OUR pace now


----------



## g_leilani0111

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

toine's shimmy on the floor after gettting fouled was classic b.t.w. :biggrin:


----------



## MOHeat

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 

ICE CCOOOLLLLDDDDDD


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

Riles took a time out there, there's got to be somthing he has to say to them motivationaly..


----------



## nickrock23

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*



TX_MAVFAN said:


> I think that Daniels might get a suspension after that last foul on Wade. He really hacked him hard. I can see why the refs blew the whistle.
> 
> 
> /sarcasm
> 
> 
> Even you guys can't truly believe that was a foul can you?


no, that wasn't a foul, and neither was the one where wade took a jumper and fell in the first. but devis harris got away with 2 flops, so we're even. actually you're ahead because dirk got away with a push off on haslem, and 3 travels, under his average for the series cause he usually travels 5 times by the 3rd qtr.


----------



## MOHeat

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

ZO is killin them kids


----------



## nickrock23

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

they might want to start deflating those floats for the parade cuban planned.. miami up 9


----------



## Adam

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

Payton is like the exact opposite of Mourning. Whereas Mourning is playing his heart out for a ring, Payton is lazy and slow. He didn't stop the ball after the free throw and then he gets a stupid offensive foul. I mean come on, that's like the 4th time he has performed that foul and he still does it.


----------



## MOHeat

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*



adam said:


> Payton is like the exact opposite of Mourning. Whereas Mourning is playing his heart out for a ring, Payton is lazy and slow. He didn't stop the ball after the free throw and then he gets a stupid offensive foul. I mean come on, that's like the 4th time he has performed that foul and he still does it.


c'mon pat, payton's got to go back to the bench


----------



## nickrock23

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

12 minutes to the promised land!!! !


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

Dallas made a little run right before the end of hte qtr..


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*



g_leilani0111 said:


> toine's shimmy on the floor after gettting fouled was classic b.t.w. :biggrin:




the walker wiggle while on the floor!!!! i love it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

Come on guys hold that lead...


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

GP cant chat w/ the refs during the game, every postion counts..


----------



## abwowang

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

THIS is why I have wanted Heat to win.. 

LOOK at Zo.. does he NOT deserve a damn ring?!?! CMON 4 blcks.. omfg.. zo is a beast.. give him a RING!...
help out everyone!!


----------



## Adam

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*



adam said:


> Payton is like the exact opposite of Mourning. Whereas Mourning is playing his heart out for a ring, Payton is lazy and slow. He didn't stop the ball after the free throw and then he gets a stupid offensive foul. I mean come on, that's like the 4th time he has performed that foul and he still does it.


Since I posted this Payton has 2 more fouls and argues with the official while a ball passes right by him causing a turnover. This guy is a clown...


----------



## MOHeat

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

ZO ain't playin with these kids tonight


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

Pat's got to stick Shaq back in vs this zone, we need somthing we're in trouble, their playing zone disrupting our offense and we're in the penalty and they only have one team foul.


----------



## MOHeat

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

DWade = REFUSE TO LOSE!!!!


----------



## g_leilani0111

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

and i hope we've decided to give up on the three's for the remainder of the game.


----------



## nickrock23

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

posey just let a LITTLE more air out of those parade floats


----------



## nickrock23

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

Zo has to come in here, 2:05 left, put shaq back in after the first whistle.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

I heard Toine say that they might foul Shaq thats why they took 20 sec the TO w/ 2:05...


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

yes Haslem!


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

Big three from Stack, big putback from UD, big rebound by Dampier, TO Dallas..


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

Get a Stop please!


----------



## nickrock23

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

crap, posey couldn't handle that steal, it wouldve been over, and then if we just rebound, we win.. oh well, we need ONE stop.. looks like no one on dallas wanted to shoot that last one. the nerves are showing. wade is going to need to make one more play, and it's ours.
1 minute to the promised land... .


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

im ****in shaken' im so nervous. My god we are so close after all these years of let downs and Knicks bull**** and everything we are less then a minute away from champs. Come on hold on guys!


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

26 seconds!!!!!


----------



## nickrock23

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

flash! ahhhhhhhh
he's the savior of the universe!


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

17 seconds!!!!


----------



## nickrock23

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

hey, can i dig up that post where i said all we have to do is hold home court and dallas will choke?


----------



## DemonaL

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

yeahh!!!!!


----------



## DemonaL

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

17 seconds and we're up 5


----------



## g_leilani0111

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

:gopray: :gopray: :gopray: 

17.7 remaining, up by 5, no more to's for mavs


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

10 Seconds!


----------



## MOHeat

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

We Are The Champions,
We Are The Champions,
We Are The Champions, My Friends!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

Omg Yesssssssssssss Champions Yes Yes Yes Omfg Im Screaming Omg


----------



## Kuskid

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

Congrats fellas. 30 teams want it every year and 29 others failed.


----------



## g_leilani0111

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

MOTHER****ING YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheers: :cheers: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :jump: :jump: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :headbang: :headbang:    :woot: :woot: :woot: :buddies: :buddies: :buddies:


----------



## Midnight_Marauder

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

Congratulations...Great year....


I cant believe Antoine freaking Walker has a ring...lol


----------



## MOHeat

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*



g_leilani0111 said:


> MOTHER****ING YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheers: :cheers: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :jump: :jump: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :headbang: :headbang:    :woot: :woot: :woot: :buddies: :buddies: :buddies:



FO SHO

:cheers: :mob:


----------



## g_leilani0111

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

Clearly, Riley did not need an extra suit.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

Omgosh We're Champions!!!!!111


----------



## byrondarnell66

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

:cheers: Great Job by the Heat, Congradulations. May you all party likes its no tomorrow.


----------



## PartisanRanger

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

WOW! I'm still in shock... I can't believe our Heat won the NBA championship. All these trials and tribulations have finally resulted in the ultimate recognition of basketball greatness. I'm so happy that Wade has won a ring, he deserves it more than anyone else for what he's done for this Heat squad. Shaq has made good on his promise to bring a title to Miami, and Zo and GP finally have their long-awaited championships. It's a great day to be a Heat fan.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

Yes


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

And this wasnt suppose to even be our year, last year was our year


----------



## Wade County

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

Unbelievable. Just Unbelievable. Im speechless, this is the happiest Heat moment of my life.

Congratulations to the team, they brought it this finals series.

Pat finally came through with his promise, the championship parade is on its way


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

Fellow HEAT fans this is for us baby. THE 2006 NBA Champions. Man that sounds nice. I got a smile a mile wide. Time to go out partying. 

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh..


----------



## The Future7

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

There are people outside my house cheering and screaming and I'm in NY. Im gonna join them soon.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

http://www.miami.com/mld/miamiherald/sports/


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

What now?? LOL J/k


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*



Dwyane Wade said:


> What now?? LOL J/k


Now we try and come back next year and defend it.


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

world champs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

just awesome. I was at the road rally...at least 20,000 people were there. It was just crazy. I have no voice right now, work in 6 hours, and I dont care one bit. Best day I could remember.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhgh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhggggggggggggggggggggggggggg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

F#### Yeah I Cant Believe It Since My Quote In My Sign The Marlins And Heat Have Won!!!

Helll Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lets Go Heat!lets Go Heat!lets Go Heat!!! Here I Come Biscayne Blvd!!


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

We Are The Champions!


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

unbelieveable. YEAH! im ****ing speechless! (and a little drunk) :biggrin: 

i wanna thank you guys for sticking with this team with the highs and lows. what a night to remember. im going to keep partying tomorrow night in south beach, its going to be crazy!!!!

yeah baby :cheers:


----------



## nickrock23

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

congratulations to everyone here, yo i remember when we were 0-7 and this forum was like a ghost town!!! 
i'd like to think rasual, DJ, EJ, dools, BG, EJ, Rafe, Malik, Wang!!!, LO, CB, all had a little part in this. Hopefully some will return in the future and share in another championship.
Damm i still can't believe we won!


----------



## Diophantos

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

We did it guys. Hell yeah.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

Thank all of you guys for being my comrades and for putting up with my sarcasm and anger and all that.DBURKS you the man..no hard feelings. dont forget Irie Weekend this weekend. www.irieweekend.com

Shaq_Diesel and GIO you guys are the best moderators on BBB.MASWE you are a down to earth and smart poster. HEAT are Champions!!!!! I am at work making a scene!!!


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

Where's that Jigga SD, we need him to join this parttyyy


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

its feels so amazing to listen to we are the champions man..


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

NBA CHAMPS BABY!


----------



## DBurks2818

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*



REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> Thank all of you guys for being my comrades and for putting up with my sarcasm and anger and all that.DBURKS you the man..no hard feelings. dont forget Irie Weekend this weekend. www.irieweekend.com
> 
> Shaq_Diesel and GIO you guys are the best moderators on BBB.MASWE you are a down to earth and smart poster. HEAT are Champions!!!!! I am at work making a scene!!!


 :clap:


----------



## knicksfan89

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

i feel so sick right now because i picked the mavs to win but i congratulate you on doing a tremondous job these last 4 games on dirk and howard, riley gets another ring for you and how about fitting SVG and all look at these players getting a ring, antoine walker, gary payton at last on his 3rd trip to the finals, ron rothstein(he was the original coach of the heat), bimbo coles, keith askins and who could forget zo having known him since the start of his career at charlotte i have been pulling for him to get a ring and now it becomes a reality
once again congrats
from a gracious mavs fan


----------



## OG

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*



Gio305 said:


> NBA CHAMPS BABY!


That's what it's all about right there! We finally did it! Congrats Zo!

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

http://cbs4.com/video/[email protected] 

Shaq says we'll get another one next year. :biggrin:

http://cbs4.com/video/[email protected] 

Haslem shows love to Miami. (lookin pretty f'd up already) lol. Was he drinkin before the game? :laugh:

http://cbs4.com/video/[email protected] 

Posey talks about what was covered in the middle of the lockeroom.

http://cbs4.com/video/[email protected] 

ZO postgame! wit da champagne.

http://cbs4.com/video/[email protected] 

Heat fans celebrate on the streets of Miami.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*



Heated said:


> http://cbs4.com/video/[email protected]
> 
> Shaq says we'll get another one next year. :biggrin:
> 
> http://cbs4.com/video/[email protected]
> 
> Haslem shows love to Miami. (lookin pretty f'd up already) lol. Was he drinkin before the game? :laugh:
> 
> http://cbs4.com/video/[email protected]
> 
> Posey talks about what was covered in the middle of the lockeroom.
> 
> http://cbs4.com/video/[email protected]
> 
> ZO postgame! wit da champagne.
> 
> http://cbs4.com/video/[email protected]
> 
> Heat fans celebrate on the streets of Miami.



Thank you for those video clips Heated...Seeing Zo getting the reception he did getting of the plane brought tears to my eyes. What a story of that man's journey.


----------



## flip-flop

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

Congratulation guys! I'm not a Heat (neither Dallas) fan but that run from 2:0 to 4:2 really proved to me that the title goes to the right team. I'm happy for Wade and Shaq but I'm most happy for Zo and old Pat. Congrats Zo!


----------



## UD40

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*

I wasn't around a computer last night, but man was I amped! I was jumping around spraying soda everywhere (my form of celebration), all in my Zo jersey!

It's been a long time in wait, but the Heat did it!


----------



## MOHeat

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*



Heated said:


> http://cbs4.com/video/[email protected]
> 
> Shaq says we'll get another one next year. :biggrin:
> 
> http://cbs4.com/video/[email protected]
> 
> Haslem shows love to Miami. (lookin pretty f'd up already) lol. Was he drinkin before the game? :laugh:
> 
> http://cbs4.com/video/[email protected]
> 
> Posey talks about what was covered in the middle of the lockeroom.
> 
> http://cbs4.com/video/[email protected]
> 
> ZO postgame! wit da champagne.
> 
> http://cbs4.com/video/[email protected]
> 
> Heat fans celebrate on the streets of Miami.


DAMN I wish I was home


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*



UD40 said:


> I wasn't around a computer last night, but man was I amped! I was jumping around spraying soda everywhere (my form of celebration), all in my Zo jersey!
> 
> It's been a long time in wait, but the Heat did it!


haha, i was screaming all over the place, drunk, and when i got home i knocked down my closet door, then chugged down another beer.


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: NBA Finals--Game 6: Heat @ Mavs*



REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> Thank you for those video clips Heated...Seeing Zo getting the reception he did getting of the plane brought tears to my eyes. What a story of that man's journey.


your welcome.


----------



## UD40

*Miami Heat Title Run '06*

Something I threw together today. The pictures are blurry, but you can tell who they are.

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cvRg6Npkm1Q"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cvRg6Npkm1Q" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Title Run '06*

*Bump* Anyone watch it?


----------



## IbizaXL

i decided to do a recap of all the "close-out" game threads in the playoffs. re-visit all the good posting, smak talking, the up`s and down`s of the Heat as they fought their way to win the Championship. :cheers: 

starting off with the Bulls alll the way `till now. enjoy guys


----------



## blh5387

Oh man, I wish I was in Miami right now! South Florida is a giant party right now! :cheers: 

HEAT: FINALS CHAMPIONS 2006!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## DBurks2818

*Re: Miami Heat Title Run '06*



UD40 said:


> Something I threw together today. The pictures are blurry, but you can tell who they are.
> 
> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cvRg6Npkm1Q"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cvRg6Npkm1Q" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


Good job, glad you added music


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Miami Heat Title Run '06*

As a Raptors fan, I extend my congratulations to:

a) the Miami Heat
b) the Miami Heat fan base
c) the city of Miami

I also call out Dallas fans saying:

a) Stop Being *****es. You lost.
b) Dirk blows.


I also say,

Expect the Raptors. Here we come.
Peace


----------



## IbizaXL

> HEAT | ALONZO MOURNING
> 
> *Zo reaches the pinnacleHeat veteran Alonzo Mourning exorcised a lot of ghosts with his eight points,
> six rebounds and five blocks Tuesday night.*
> BY DAVID J. NEAL
> [email protected]
> 
> DALLAS - Pain and passion, the latter sometimes showing up as anger, symbolize much of Alonzo Mourning's career.
> 
> Tuesday, the night that ended with the Heat and Mourning called NBA champions, there were times Mourning seemed to be ejecting all that anger and pain. Not just his pain -- Antoine Walker's pain, Gary Payton's pain, all the pain of those on the Heat who have seen the mountaintop, but never have been there.
> 
> ''Another person I'm so, so happy for is Gary,'' a champagne-drenched Mourning yelled in a locker room rich with the aroma of bubbly celebration. ``It's been a long time coming for him.''....


http://www.miami.com/mld/miamiherald/sports/basketball/14864951.htm


----------



## BlackNRed

blh5387 said:


> Oh man, I wish I was in Miami right now! South Florida is a giant party right now! :cheers:
> 
> HEAT: FINALS CHAMPIONS 2006!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :clap: :clap: :clap:


I feel ya man, I miss my home (I didnt live in Miami) but south florida.


----------

